# Shooting a destination wedding in Mexico Caribbean?



## cconner (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been asked to be hired for a wedding at a resort in The Mexican Caribbean. I am looking for professional advice or opinions on what would be the proper way of doing this with a work visa. Also what trouble can I avoid, is there a limit to how much gear I can bring, should I pack light, or should I just continue as a guest and decline the offer and let a local get the shoot? Thank you. 

I would be coming from the US to shoot this, if that helps.


----------



## cconner (Feb 27, 2014)

Bumping


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 27, 2014)

cconner said:


> I have been asked to be hired for a wedding at a resort in The Mexican Caribbean. I am looking for professional advice or opinions on what would be the proper way of doing this with a work visa. Also what trouble can I avoid, is there a limit to how much gear I can bring, should I pack light, or should I just continue as a guest and decline the offer and let a local get the shoot? Thank you.
> 
> I would be coming from the US to shoot this, if that helps.



Best bet on the visa question would be to contact the Mexican consulate in your area.



Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## cconner (Feb 27, 2014)

Keep trying, but getting hold times of 1/hr or longer. May have to stop by.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 28, 2014)

cconner said:


> Keep trying, but getting hold times of 1/hr or longer. May have to stop by.



Well thing you have to understand is that the culture there is different - they sort of move at their own pace.  I used to run into the same thing a lot in Puerto Rico, their idea of putting a "rush" on something means that they only take one nap and cut their lunch hour back to 3 hours instead of the usual 5.. lol.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 28, 2014)

First, just about any resort or destination in that area should have an event planner and that person will have experience with weddings.  Contact that person.  They may or may not have the visa information but at a minimum you're going to be working with that individual to get details about shooting space/location, lighting, setup, etc. so you'll need to contact them anyway.

Second, I'd contact the US consulate in Merida' or the extension office in Cancun.  They would want to assist "US business" so it's their job to help you.  They're likely to be much more of a resource than the Mexican consulate will be for you.  Here's the link page for you:  Consulates General / Consular Agencies | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico

Third, you'll probably want to still contact the Mexican consulate for a visa.  I believe what you want is called an FMT visa.  Now, my understanding (and I'm not an immigration lawyer) is that since you're going to be there temporarily, not working for a Mexican company, and you pay taxes elsewhere (i.e.: the US...or at least I hope you do) than you're good.  For less than 80 days, you can come to Mexico, shoot the wedding, no special permit required, no fees required (other than your tourist visa) and return to the States.  Check to be sure but that's my understanding.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 28, 2014)

Who is wanting to hire you...the resort or the couple?  Where are the couple from?

If they are from your country, then you may be able to conduct the business transaction on home soil, and just shoot the wedding "as a guest".  I don't know the legalities of this, but this is (I think) the way than many photographers do it.  


As for working with/at a resort, they may have their own staff photographer.  I've heard that some of them can get upset when there is another photographer shooting, because they likely rely on print sales.  From my limited experience, if the couple is booking any sort of wedding package, the resort includes the photographer, because they want to cash in on print sales right after the wedding.

I shot a wedding in The Dominican last year and the couple let the resort know that they were bringing their own photographer and that they didn't need the staff photographer.  The resort sent a videographer, who might normally have shot still photos as well, but I talked to him and we just worked around each other.


----------



## cconner (Feb 28, 2014)

Client is hiring.

They are friends and I am attending regardless of shooting. 

The package offered was $900 for 30 images on disc of the wedding service only. 

I am shooting the return reception back home in Texas.

I said I could shoot the pre-ceremony, formal, & reception for compensation. They are onboard but have asked that I shoot everything. I didn't want to step on anyone's toes. 

The resorts policy for an outside vendor is a minimum stay of 3 nights, or a $400 pass.


----------

